# Renseignement



## Gige91 (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjours a tous,

Je viens de commandé mon iphone 4S, je sais on s'en moque... Maintenant je veux passer a l'étape supérieur en prenant un IPAD 2 - 3g 16g seul. Ma question est, es-que je peux demander a orange une deuxième carte sim pour la mettre dans l'ipad. Si oui, qu'elle sont les frais éventuelle... etc...


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Novembre 2011)

Il existe des abonnements (chez orange mais aussi chez d'autres) qui proposent le partage de connexion:
De ce fait, un iPad 3G n'est plus nécessaire: Ton iPad pourra alors se connecter par l'intermédiaire de ton iPhone


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Novembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il existe des abonnements (chez orange mais aussi chez d'autres) qui proposent le partage de connexion:
> De ce fait, un iPad 3G n'est plus nécessaire: Ton iPad pourra alors se connecter par l'intermédiaire de ton iPhone



Sauf que... Le partage de la connexion est plus lent que la 3G directe, il demande de la batterie à ton iPhone et ton iPad... Pas du tout une solution idéale.... Je recommande quand même l'utilisation d'un iPad 3G....


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Novembre 2011)

Les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Novembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs !





Dans mon cas je possède un iPhone (en fait 2, un 3Gs et un 4s), et un iPad 3G 64 Go... J'ai pas mal réfléchi au partage de connexion... Mais la batterie d'un iPhone étant déjà très limite en utilisation iPhone, je déconseille fortement de compter dessus... Ca peut dépanner, mais rien ne vaut un iPad 3G, quien pus possede une puce GPS très utile...


----------

